# Goat Treat recipe



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

:sing: I have created the best goat cookies in the world!! My girls love em, my horse does too, and so do i :cute:
any way here it is if you would like it:
4 cups oats(i used the quaker dry in a can)
1 cup molasses
2 carrots
1 apple
1/3 cup flower

First mix oats and molasses together, then get out your cheeze grater and grate the apple and carrots. Mix them in with the oats and molasses. Slowly add the flower. Make balls of mixture onto cookie sheet(sprayed). Bake at 375 for 10 mins. Once done let them sit for ten mins or so.

When you are done they should be soft but stuck to gether and be brown on the outsied. they are very tastey 

On another note iv got a doe due sometime soon, but cant really handle that right now cause i had an accedent on my horse and am pretty much bedredden...what to do?
Hope you and your animals enjoy the treat!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you for the recipe! Sounds like something all my critters would LOVE! 
Is there anyone you can call on for help with the goat? Or someone who could take her into their farm until you get better?
I'm sorry you got hurt and I hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Here is one they really love:

1 part shirt
2 parts shoestrings
1/3 parts feed sack paper
1 part buttons
1 part expensive landscaping.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

southerngurl said:


> Here is one they really love:
> 
> 1 part shirt
> 2 parts shoestrings
> ...


Oh yes, but you forgot the zippers..........


----------



## powderhooves (May 11, 2008)

That last recipe cracked me up! So true.....


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

southerngurl said:


> Here is one they really love:
> 
> 1 part shirt
> 2 parts shoestrings
> ...


LOL! :rotfl:


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

haha! dont forget the cardboard!
Minelson, ya im sending all my girls over to a friends house, cuase i cant even feed em


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe! The first one I already know the last one. Hee hee


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

DairyGoatSlave said:


> haha! dont forget the cardboard!
> Minelson, ya im sending all my girls over to a friends house, cuase i cant even feed em


That's good that you have a friend to help you out. You must have really gotten hurt bad and I'm afraid to ask because I'm a horse person too.... So many people I know have been injured this past year..bad. One of the women I ride with broke her neck...but lived and has had one of those halos on her head for the past 4 months. It's scary.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

southerngurl said:


> Here is one they really love:
> 
> 1 part shirt
> 2 parts shoestrings
> ...



Too funny. but right on, But you forgot our hair too.
The first recipe sounds like the goats would also really like that one too, Probly my bunnies too.


----------

